# Moving to Den Haag



## Indi_Geos (May 9, 2013)

Hi all,

I have been toying with an idea to move to Den Haag with my family (wife + 3yr old daughter) from India. I am yet to accept the job offer, but have been given an indication that my per year salary would be around 75000-80000euro gross. Will that be a good salary to survive there ? Can anyone suggest me how much tax I will have to pay ? I have heard accommodation is expensive in Den Haag (>1000 euro for a 2 room apt?), which are the good areas with relatively lower budget ? and Any idea on daycare/kindergarden cost for my kid, since I will be getting educational assistance once she goes to proper school! How about day-to-day living cost (grocery/transport/eating out etc.)?

Would really appreciate if some people can suggest something on the queries. Little bit in hurry, as probably next week I will have to seal the deal. 

Many thanks in advance.

Regards


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

75K€ would be a good salary and serve a comfortable living. Taxes would eat about 30K, insurances 5K. Food & groceries seriously depend on your choice between 300-1000€/month I would say. Looking at that the median Dutch salary is about 33K gross your on the upper end! Daycare prices are depending on income. You should be able to google it pretty quick.


----------



## isabellek (May 23, 2013)

Definitely a good salary to survive here. You'll be fine


----------



## wwob (May 29, 2013)

Indi_Geos said:


> my per year salary would be around 75000-80000euro gross. Will that be a good salary to survive there ? Can anyone suggest me how much tax I will have to pay ?


That's a very nice salary! I would say that with that salary, and depending on what position you're applying to, you can even apply for the 30% ruling, where 30% of your salary is tax free.



Indi_Geos said:


> I have heard accommodation is expensive in Den Haag (>1000 euro for a 2 room apt?), which are the good areas with relatively lower budget ?


I don't think Den Haag is expensive at all, especially comparing with Amsterdam or Utrecht, for example. 
As with most cities, the most expensive areas are near the city center and close to the beach (Scheveningen)  Also, you have some very nice adjacent small cities like Rijswijk, Voorburg or Ypenburg, that are more... "modern" in terms of housing, but still well priced.



Indi_Geos said:


> and Any idea on daycare/kindergarden cost for my kid, since I will be getting educational assistance once she goes to proper school! How about day-to-day living cost (grocery/transport/eating out etc.)?


Daycare is generally expensive in the Netherlands. A lot of friends of mine work part-time here to try and manage the budget, and only send their kids to daycare X hours per day and Y days per week. 

Groceries are generally cheap, with the exception of vegetables and fruit, which I find expensive when comparing to my home country. Transportation is not absurdly expensive, but not very cheap either, but the transportation network is amazing, especially in and between the main cities.
Eating out is also not very expensive. I usually pay between 20 to 30 EUR per person for a 3-course meal, but you can find cheaper (or more expensive) depending on how classy you are


----------

